# [SOLVED] problemy z emergem - WGET nie rozwiazuje nazw!

## andrzejk

Witam przed samymi swietami postawilem na laptopie Getnoo i dziala na nim tak jak jeszcze nie dzialal zaden linux (to znaczy super). Rozwiązalęm wszystkie problemy, który spędzały mi sen z powiek w innych dystrybucjach min. grafikę, acpi sieć bezprzewodową to wszystko działa jak złoto. Niestety mam tez drobne problemy z emergegowaniem a poniewaz jestem poczatkujacy w Gentoo nie bardzo wiem z czego one wynikaja może, ktoś będzie w stanie mi wyjaśnić skąd się one biorą:

Problem 1: Kiedy wpisauje do pliku make.conf GENTOO_MIRRORS po nazwach serwerów czyli np: "http://src.gentoo.pl to nie moge sie z zadanym polaczyc. Nie rozwiązuje mi nazw podczas proby polaczenia z serwerem. Kiedy sie pingam lub wykonuję emerge sync nazwy są rozwiązywane bez problemu i dochodzi min. do synchronizacji - problem ominołem w ten sposób, że wpisałem do pliku IPiki serwerów i hula, nie mniej chciałbym wiedzieć co się dzieje.

Problem 2: Kiedy staram się wykonać komendę emerge to niektóre "pakiety" zwracają komunikat 404 Not Found. Dotyczy to min. portage-manpages i alsa-utils - ten drugi jest dla mnie bardzo ważny. Czy to znaczy, że ich nie ma? Dzieję się tak mimio synchronizacji. Moj Portage jest w wersji 2.0.53 i pisze mi, że jest najnowszy. 

Jedyne porady jakie znalazłem w necie sugerowały aby zrobić emerge rsync - nie pomogło! Może źle szukałem.

Bedę wdzięczny za jakiekolwiek sugestie.

PozdrawiamLast edited by andrzejk on Sun Jan 15, 2006 2:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kadu

moze ustaw w /etc/make.conf inne inne mirrory rsync  :Question: 

----------

## fotografik12

a próbowałeś z mirrorselect?

----------

## Aktyn

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem 1: Kiedy wpisauje do pliku make.conf GENTOO_MIRRORS po nazwach serwerów czyli np: "http://src.gentoo.pl to nie moge sie z zadanym polaczyc. Nie rozwiązuje mi nazw podczas proby polaczenia z serwerem. Kiedy sie pingam lub wykonuję emerge sync nazwy są rozwiązywane bez problemu i dochodzi min. do synchronizacji - problem ominołem w ten sposób, że wpisałem do pliku IPiki serwerów i hula, nie mniej chciałbym wiedzieć co się dzieje.
> 
> Problem 2: Kiedy staram się wykonać komendę emerge to niektóre "pakiety" zwracają komunikat 404 Not Found. Dotyczy to min. portage-manpages i alsa-utils - ten drugi jest dla mnie bardzo ważny. Czy to znaczy, że ich nie ma? Dzieję się tak mimio synchronizacji. Moj Portage jest w wersji 2.0.53 i pisze mi, że jest najnowszy. 
> ...

 

Ad 1. Skąd masz nazwe tego serwera, zdajesie że nia ma takiego, a sync korzysta z innych, moje wpisy:

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

do ustawiania serweruw możesz uzywac programu mirroselect, powinien być przykład w handubku.

A co do swoich ustawien to

```
emerge info
```

tesz możesz tu wkleic

Ad2. przekopiuj tutaj całość z konsoli, razem komendą, z tym co działa i z tym co nie działa.

Bo dla mnie jest to dziwny komunikat.

----------

## arsen

tak się składza że jest taki serwer jak http://src.gentoo.pl i to od jakiś 2 lat jako oficjalny serwer. Różnie z nim bywa, polecam zatem mirrorselect by wybrał sam najlepszy.

----------

## andrzejk

Zmieniłem mirrory na podane wyżej i zaczął pobierać wszystkie pakiety - wychodzi na to, że nie warto korzystać z polskich   :Crying or Very sad: 

Co do drugiego problemu to nic się nie zmienia muszę podawać ipik jak wpisze serwery do make.conf w ten sposób:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

to efekt kiedy próbuje wykonać emerge coś_tam mam niestety następujacy:

(Wpisuje różnica reszta jest ok szkoda zużywać czcionki - sorki nie mam jak przekopiować posty pisze z inntego kompa tamten jeszcze nawet nie ma Xow właśnie się za nie zabieram[/topic] :Wink: .

(...)

Translacja pandemonium.tiscali.de.... 1.0.0.0

Connecting to pandemonium.tiscali.de|1.0.0.0:21....

(...)

Reszty można się domyślić nie udaje się połączyć. Kiedy w make.conf wpisuje adres serwera tak:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://195.52.219.14/pub/gentoo/"

to wszystko działa bez problemu:

(...)

Connection to 195.52.219.14... połączono

Logowanie jako anonymus ... Zalogowano się!

(...)

I dalej hula. 

Oczywiście wszystko robie jako root.

Pinganie po nazwach działa więc sam system rozwiązywania nazw DNS chodzi, problem dotyczy tylko komendy emerge nazwa_programu. Serwer rsync mam wpisany po nazwie i emerge sync - działa. 

Może wy wiecie z czego to wynika?

----------

## Xax

Jakiego programu emerge uzywa do sciagania plikow ? Domyslnie jest to wget, zatem jezeli nic tam nie grzebales porponuje sprawdzic jak sam wget radzi sobie z pobraniem jakiegos pliku, np:

```
wget ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20060106.tar.bz2
```

Jezeli to zadziala patrz pkt 1 i ewentualnie popraw wg niego. Jezeli nie dziala patrz pkt 2.

1. Ja co prawda wget'a nie uzywam, ale domyslne ustawienia w make.conf wygladaja tak (chyba nic nie zmienialem  :Wink: ):

```
FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"
```

2. Czy aby przypadkiem nie masz ustawionego proxy lub tez nie powninienes miec (zalezy jak sobie admin sieci ubzdural)

Co zwraca:

```
export
```

oraz jak wygladaja Twoje ustawienia w sekcji Fetching files (EDIT: w pliky make.conf rzecz jasna)

Najwyrazniej gdzies masz blad.

----------

## andrzejk

Wget ma ten sam problem nie rozwiązuje nazw popatrze co tam jest nakickane!

Nie mam proxy ani nic z tych rzeczy sieć jest domowa (jam jest jej adminem  :Wink:  - router D-Likn WiFi + neostrada żadnych udziwnień połączenie bezpośrednie mój stacjonarny windows nie ma żadnych problemów to samo Palm więc brak proxy to pewność. 

Co do export to dam znać jak skompiluje i postawię X to chwilę potrwa  :Wink: 

O FETCHCOMMAND i RESUMECOMMAND nie słyszałem co zacz ale poczytam - taka dola początkującego użytkownika gentoo - na razie nie mam ich w make.conf

----------

## Raku

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> Zmieniłem mirrory na podane wyżej i zaczął pobierać wszystkie pakiety - wychodzi na to, że nie warto korzystać z polskich  
> 
> 

 

czasami wystarczy odczekać kilka godzin. Mirrory distfiles synchronizują się raz na 4 godziny, portage co 30 minut. Jeśli coś nowego trafiło do portage, a twój mirror distfiles nie zdążył się jeszcze zsynchronizować, możesz napotkac takie błędy. Warto więc do zmiennejj GENTOO_MIRRORS wpisac np. 2 lub 3 adresy serwerów.

----------

## andrzejk

Sprawa wygląda pociesznie ale coż wykryłem problem i jednocześnie poćwiczyłem angielski. Przeszukałem forum anglojęzyczne. Problem dotyczy Wgeta i niektórych użądzeń sieciowych min routerów wifi D-Link tutaj jest link do wątku:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2358802.html#2358802

Wniosek nie kupujcie D-linkow same z nimi problemy!

Wystarczy dopisać ręcznie w pliku /etc/resolv.conf serwery DNS i wyłączyć pobieranie DNSa przez demona dhcp. Bryka jak złoto  :Wink: 

----------

